# physical status modifier



## justcode (Dec 2, 2010)

pt with a known h/o cardiomyopathy with pulmonary fibrosis with prev resp failure and prior tracheostomy w/ htn, rheumatoid arthritis, copd, valvular heart disease and an acute myocardial infarction, non ST segment elevation. pt had reoperative tracheostomy. phys wrote P5 for physical status.  Pt has medi-cal ins. Can someone help me with the PS modifiers.  

Thanks...


----------



## gost (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is what you're asking but P5 is for a patient who is dying and not expected to survive without the procedure.  Obviously, that would be the doctor's call but if I doubt the phys status the doctor assigned i usually ask him to make sure it is correct.


----------

